
Muslims Hate ISIS Most of All - uhtred
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2015/11/16/muslims-hate-isis-most-of-all.html
======
hitekker
Forgetting "us" vs "them" and the right-wing "99% muslims are evil" versus the
left-wing "99% muslims are good", I've always been interested in the things
people disavow when acts of evil are committed.

Violence, the loss of innocents, and all the very obvious unpleasantries: it's
easy to denounce that all in times and places of peace. Everyone can agree
that murder is wrong, and certainly no one wants to be seen as evil according
the social climate.

The true test of honesty, and perhaps the beginning of any real
reconciliation, is if the leaders of groups are willing to disavow the
thoughts and words behind the acts. This applies to left, right, muslim,
christian. It applies just as much to political ad campaigns drawing cross-
hairs over their enemies, to the salafist clerics mongering extreme
fundamentalism.

A leader cannot merely say, "this person is not us, because she or he has
committed violence and we are not violent". Rather a leader must say "this
person is not us because she or he has said bad things and had bad thoughts
and we refuse to say those words or share the same thoughts."

Thoughts are the source of words, which are then the source of action: if a
leader only attacks the lagging indicator, he or she may reveal their
complicity.

Specifically regarding the article: Muslims in the U.S. are generally very
good about attacking the source and not just the deed. The same does not
appear to be true in Europe.

------
VOYD
Unfortunately, you can't control crazy and determined. The world will never be
perfect.

------
onetimePete
any religious movement producing exponential people in a logarithmic resource
producing world, should not feel sorry for the social dynamites side effects,
i agree. Irresponsible is just how god made us in his image. Its the planners,
the schemers, the scientists, trying to control there little world, by heaping
surplus on cost savings, trying to keep society stable ahead of the curve. You
were a schemer, you had plans, look at what that got you. Me, im a dog chasing
cars, i wouldn't know what to do if i caught one..

